# Does this cartoon decribe this place or what?



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

That just cracks me up. However, if you disagree, please do let me know.

M.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You are WRONG!!! :lol:

Let me tell you how!

The sad thing is... I think I _have_ done this on more than one occasion !


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is so very true. I have done that once or twice.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ouch!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick 
You never knew that your "being wrong" was causing so much home-life angst.

M.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

TTT

I am still married?

Man I need to go hunt'n bad and get off this site.


----------

